# Firmware PLE47FMN2 + instruciones



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2016)

ficha del tv 
Tv Led Smart 47 Pioneer Ple47fmn2 Full Hd
Chasis: 8M51B
Main Board: 5800-A8M51B-0000 
Información Técnica - Main Board

Empresa: SKYWORTH
Chasis:  8M51B
Códico: 5800-A8M51B-0000

Detalle:
U1: TAS5707 (AUDIO)
U2: AS1117L-3.3 (3.3V)
U3: AMS1117-ADJ (2.5V)
U4: AMS1117-ADJ (1.5V)
U8: MX25L1606E (FLASH)
U9: MSD6329SV
U18: AS1117L-3.3 (3.3V)
U19: AS1117L-1.2 (1.2V)
U20: TC9052AFG ISDB-T
U21: H27U2G8F2CTR (NAND FLASH)
U23: AS1117L-1.8 (1.8V)
U25: AT24C32 (EEPROM)
U50: AOZ1051PI (1.8V)
U52/59: MP1494DJ (5V)
TUNER: TDSK-T070F
Power Board: 5800-P47ELL-W000 (168P-P47ELL-W2) 
Empresa: SKYWORTH 
Codigo: 5800-P47ELL-W000 (168P-P47ELL-W2)

Input: 90Vac-260Vac 50HZ
Output: 5V/0.1A; 12V/3A; 24V/4.3A

Detalle:fuente
U1: TEA1752
Q1: 2SK3673
Q3: 60N04
Q8: 8N50
D11: MBR20100
D13: MBR20150
*Instructivo de Instalación de Firmware: *

Aclaración: EL firmware que se describe a continuación no trae Aplicaciones adicionales. Este equipo no trae NETFLIX. La instalación de este firmware es para solucionar problemas de "cuelgues" con el logo PIONEER, u otros defectos.

1) Descargar el Firmware 
PLE47FMN2.zip

2) Descomprimir el archivo y quedará una carpeta llamada USB con 2 archivos mboot.bin y MstarUpgrade.bin

3) Actualización con el archivo mboot.bin:
Copiar el archivo mboot.bin a un pen drive (asegurarse que el archivo sea “mboot.bin”).
Colocar el pen drive en USB1 (no anda por USB2).
Presionar (en el LCD) Power ON e inmediatamente después VOL+.
Empieza a titilar el LED de encendido (no se enciende el panel), soltar la tecla VOL+, esperar que termine el proceso.

mboot.bin.jpg



4) Actualización con el archivo MstarUpgrade.bin:
Copiar el archivo MstarUpgrade.bin a un pen drive formateado en fat32 y vacio (asegurarse que el archivo sea “MstarUpgrade.bin”).
Colocar el pen drive en USB1 (no anda por USB2).
(*ver avajo)Presionar (en el LCD) Power ON e inmediatamente después VOL+.
Se enciende el panel con la indicación de carga del soft, soltar la tecla VOL+, esperar q que termine el proceso.
Si no funciona probar el método siguiente.

MstarUpgrade.jpg



5) Actualización con el archivo MstarUpgrade.bin:
Asegurate de haber desenchufado tu TV LED del tomacorriente.
Colocar el pen drive en USB1 (no anda por USB2).
Presioná la tecla de POWER ON (STBY) en el frente del TV LED y conectá el TV LED al tomacorriente.
Continuá con la tecla presionada de POWER ON (STBY), por 10 segundos hasta que tu TV LED comience automáticamente el proceso.
Cuando termine el proceso se pasará a STBY.
Al haber finalizado el proceso, desconectá el TV LED del tomacorriente y retirá el pendrive. 
Volvé a conectar tu TV LED a la corriente eléctrica y ya podrás encenderlo habiendo finalizado exitosamente.


*si no se inicia la actualización *
.

  al mantener persionada la tecla POWER no inicia la actualizacion Probar con:
Presionar (en el LCD) Power ON e inmediatamente después VOL+ 
o en su defecto 
Mantenga presionada la tecla de POWER por 10 segundos en el tv ,no en el control remoto

fuente ,de aqui mismo

el firmware pesa casi 100 megas ,por eso lo puse en una carpeta de 4 shared para su descarga gratuita


----------



## sergiot (Ago 22, 2016)

Paso a informar que la segunda opción es para el caso en donde el tv no termina de hacer el inicio, se queda con la pantalla diciendo "Pioneer" y luego se apaga por completo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2016)

¿quedo entonces ?
¿se pierde las configuraciones?
para reparar el otro problema de los videos de youtube ,todavía no he podido de hacer con el archivo correspondiente,
ni bien lo tenga lo subo + mas explicaciones
ya hay bastantes tv de esa marca,de 32 ya han caído al taller unos cuantos,
de 47 nada de momento ,,,,


----------



## neryw (Oct 18, 2016)

hola, disculpen tengo pioner ple47fmn2 y baje ese afirmware carga hasta 80 % y me tira software upgrading error y que da en staby... 
alguien me puede ayudar con el firmware



no es el firnware del ple47fmn2 para que no le pase lo mismo a otras personas


----------



## valentinml (Nov 17, 2016)

Hola. Tendrás el firmware del PLE42FMN2? Gracias


----------



## sergiot (Nov 17, 2016)

No, solo el que esta en este post.


----------



## Tucol (Nov 6, 2022)

Hola*, *compañeros*. T*engo un JVC LT42DA940 con la misma *tarjeta* 5800-A8M51B-0000.
Prende hasta el logo*, l*uego se apaga, ya se cambió la tira LED porque tenía quemado varios LED.
*¿*Alguno a probado en el modelo que comento*?* Desde ya*, *agradecido*.*


----------

